# First fatty failure now with qview



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

Well, I tried my first fatty. It blew out on the rolling portion. Pictures to come while I debate how to save a failed fatty


----------



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2014)

That has probably happened to many of us.

It's happened to me a couple of times when I first started making them. 

Live and learn..... 

Hope you can save it!


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2014)

What do you think went wrong?


----------



## timberjet (May 29, 2014)

if you have a small bread loaf pan try to seperate as much meat out as you can. You can pack the bottom and the sides. Fill the center with your filling and top with the rest of your meat. take a plastic bag and lay it over the top and squish it nice and solid. Place upside down on the rack in your smoker. Let that cook for a little bit and the pan will slide right off. It will be fragile so don;t mess with it yet. Let it cook a while more to stiffen up a bit. lay your bacon mat out next to the loaf and gently pry it over on it's side with 2 spatchulas. Then gently drape your bacon the rest of the way over. Don't ask me how I know how to do this. Actually this is kind of the way I do it anymore. saves the heartbreak. good luck!


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2014)

When I ran into trouble rolling a fatty, the cause of the problem was too much stuffing.

I don't know if you did or not but it helps to put the base (sausage or ....) by itself into the freezer for awhile to stiffen it up some before you roll it.


----------



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

I think it was a combo of things.  I put the sausage flat in the fridge not the freezer. I got greedy and tried to put too much in it., and I think I put it on the wrong side of the wax paper and the sausage stuck to it.


----------



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

Not sure how it will work out, but I just rolled it all into the bacon weave.....


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2014)

If you can separate most of the stuffing from the sausage you can try it again. It will taste just as good!

ooops.... didn't see your last post.

If you didn't already, try to put it on/in plastic wrap and roll it tight, then into the freezer for awhile.


----------



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

It's  wrapped tight, in the fridge, I probably won't cook it until tomorrow


----------



## fowldarr (May 29, 2014)

Post deleted


----------



## fowldarr (May 31, 2014)

Alright after sitting in the corner of the fridge like a bad fat kid in kindergarten, the fatty has been called to the principles office to get smoked.  We will see how he is in a couple of hours.













image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## fowldarr (May 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ May 31, 2014


















image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ May 31, 2014







Not too bad for a rescued fatty, the bacon was a little underdone for my taste.  Next time,mine will use thinner bacon, and hopefully the sausage will not blow out on me.


----------



## ellymae (May 31, 2014)

There is no such thing as a bad fatty.

Sometime try a naked fatty. No stuffing, no bacon weave, just porky deliciousness.


----------



## smokey bruin (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## nc cue (Jun 15, 2014)

In my experience, it's only the bottom of the fatty bacon that ends up undercooked. My solution, tested 4 or 5 times now to great success, is to smoke the fatty in a foil boat for the first 20-30 minutes. The bacon fat pools in the boat as it renders, and the bottom gets nice and crispy. Once the bottom is cooked, slide the fatty off the foil and onto your grates. Bonus points for drizzling the rendered bacon fat on top of the fatty.


----------

